# Gluten free for constipation?



## Simone86 (Apr 12, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone has had any success with alleviating constipation by going gluten free?

I have gradually been moving to the low fodmap diet (without much success in alleviating constipation) but the only thing I haven't eliminated is gluten.

I am now considering reducing or eliminating gluten from my diet to see if it will help alleviate constipation, or at least the bloating and gas that often come with constipation.

Has anyone had any success with this? And also - what are your thoughts or experiences with gluten free bread for someone with IBS-C?

Many thanks!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i have chronic constipation although not ibs-C. i have slow colonic transit, pelvic floor dysfunction and some other problems. i have not gone gluten free because i've tested negative for celiac. i'm already low FODMAP and i have dietary restrictions due to GERD and i don't want to unnecessarily restrict my diet any further for health and nutrition reasons..

but about the GF bread--i did try it once. it's quite a heavy bread and i've found that these types of heavy, chewy breads--hard rolls, french bread, bagels etc--make my C worse. they just gum me up inside and are hard to digest. so i don't eat them. other people here have said the same thing about GF breads and constipation.

of course, we're all different in how our bodies react to things, so YMMV, but that's my take on it...

and maybe there's a lighter variety of it available???

about low FODMAP and constipation: i've been eating low fodmap for quite a number of years. in my experience, a low fodmap diet does reduce bloating and gas but no, it does not help with constipation per se. a lot of fodmaps have compounds in them that in addition to being gassy also tend to draw water into the stool and so tend to loosen stools. these are the foods one often finds in diets recommended to help relieve constipation. so the whole thing is kind of tricky--a bit of a balancing act, figuring out what foods work best for you, which foods to keep, which to eliminate or reduce, etc. keeping a food diary is always helpful.


----------



## balancedgrub (Jul 13, 2014)

I have colonic inertia, IBS-C and reoccurring SIBO. I follow the low FODMAP diet along with not eating meat (except fish) as it creates methane gas which contributes to constipation and I also avoid gluten and all sugar other than fruit. I now have been able to manage my constipation for about a year now and life is so good. I make sure to drink at least 2 litters of water a day too. It's true what 'annie7' said, we are all different, you just have to find what works for you.

I hope that helps you!

Happy New year


----------

